# Humpzilla



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, so I have a male, Cooper, and a female, Cali. Yorkshire Terriers... Cooper is 10 mo and Cali is 8 mo. The come from 2 completely different lines, and it is my hope to breed them eventually. Cooper has gotten to that stage where he wants to hump everything. And I don't want to discourage him, because I want him to breed in the future... He will try to hump Cali, but she doesn't like it so much and will wrestle him off of her. So instead, he will hump anything, from shoes to bunched up blankets to pillows to his doggy bed... The weird part is while he is humping the object, Cali will mount and hump him! Is this normal? I have enver seen this before... Does anyone know why she does this?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like dominance issues to me.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking that too.. They do go back and forth on the roles of submissive and dominant... Maybe it's just because they are still puppies and have been together for so long now... I just thought it was odd to see a female humping a male while he humps a pillow... she only does it when he is humping objects. It is really funny to see.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

*dominance*



BoxerMommie said:


> Sounds like dominance issues to me.


Exactly ... They are trying to work out how is dominant over who. It's completely natural. This has nothing to do with reproduction in the least. It is also not serious. It's more play than anything.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I bet it would be funny to see! I agree that it's dominance. My friend had a female Australian Shepherd when we were younger, I'd stay at her house on a mattress she'd keep on the floor (her dog used it when her friends' weren't there) and the dog would hump me! And if I wasn't on the bed, she'd hump the blankets. It was odd and embarrassing but still gets a chuckle out of me. =D


----------

